# Great DVD for kids



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I should have mentioned this a long time ago, but we have Annie's Ocean Life DVD and have found it spectacular for children. The book is 'ok', but the DVD is well done. It is cheap too!

Ocean Life From A to Z Book and DVD: Cynthia Stierle, Annie Crawley: 9780794412227: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61MAGJ051GL

THe primary audience here is probably 3-9, maybe a tad bit older. But when we put it on, inevitably all the kids get hooked to it (and many adults too). It is, as stated, an A-Z of ocean life - all shot underwater.

Just to be clear, I have zero financial interest in this... I don't even know her. But when I come across something good for kids, especially marine related, you better bet I will post it here.

Brian


----------



## SailSnail (Dec 24, 2012)

That look like a great suggestion. Usually it's the other way round with books being better than the films, however, this must have some nice graphic of the beautiful ocean and the under world, will check it out.


----------

